# Anyone use Stewart Pet Food Flavor Enhancer?



## Taxcat (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the Stewart Pet Food Flavor Enhancer to get their finicky or anorexic cat to eat?
Just curious.

Here is my story: I have a 17 year old silver gray shaded persian that is hyperthyroid and has become a finicky eater. Because of age and the hyperthyroid condition, which is now under control with medication, I need to get her to gain wait. She has always been a very petite cat. She used to weigh between 5.5-6 lbs when she was healthy and got down to 3.2 lbs at her lowest point. So far she has gained some of the weight back. She is now at 3.9lbs, but she really needs to get closer to 5 lbs for the vet and I to feel better. The only thing I can get her to eat these days is the fancy feast flaked canned cat food. I would like to get her to eat the same cat food that her younger sister eats which is the wellness canned food because I know it is better for her but she simply turns up her nose at this. I have tried all different flavors, I have tried many different brands of canned cat food. I have also tried kitten food dry and wet. She is barely eating 3oz of cat food a day, and I need her to eat a little more so she can gain the weight back.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

I also read somewhere that you can add benito flakes to wet food to enhance the smell for them. Has anyone tried that? 

Thanks,

Elizabeth


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Honestly I wouldn't resort to buying any special product. Just think about what food your cat likes(or liked before her appetite went away). 

Tuna water, salmon water, chicken bits, beef or chicken blood, raw or cooked bits of meat, bread, molasses, dried shrimp (from the chinese grocery), canned sardines. These are just favourites of my own cat, but the list goes on and on and I'm sure others will have suggestions. 

Don't worry about getting her on good quality food for the time being - get her weight up and then you can be more of a disciplinarian about eating good quality food!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How long did it take her to gain the .7 lbs? Just like weight loss, you don't want her to gain too quickly either. Unless it's been more than a couple months I would say she's doing OK. If it's been longer...when was she last checked by the vet...her meds may need to be adjusted.

I agree...I would give her whatever food she likes for the time being, she's not going to gain if she won't eat. Supplement the FF with anything she really likes, KM gave you a good list...I would add parmesan cheese, baby food (plain meat) and freeze dried chicken to the list. You can also supplement with Nutrical. 

Also remember that a 4lb cat only needs about 100 calories per day to maintain their weight. So 3 oz is about right for maintenance (assuming her meds are correct). Don't expect her to eat a full 5.5 oz can like most 10lb cats do.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

If she likes it, a TINY (pea sized) piece of real butter (UNSALTED only) once a day adds animal-based fat. Go slowly and watch the LB -- if it disagrees w/ her, stop. But that's a better fat source for cats than Nutrical IMO and many cats LOVE LOVE LOVE it, which doesn't hurt.


----------

